# Antier/anteayer



## Luna___Negra

*¡Hola!*
*Quisiera consultar una duda con ustedes que hace mucho tiempo rueda sobre mi cabeza.*
*He escuchado que se dice "antier" cuando se refiere a un día antes de ayer, pero a mi me parece más apropiado "anteayer" por que en la misma palabra lo explica todo.*
*Entonces, ¿Cuál es la forma correcta?*
*Muchas gracias de antemano. *


----------



## lamartus

Antier también es correcto.

Saludos


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

El uso habitual actual en España es *anteayer*.
*Antier*, aunque correcto, ha quedado en desuso y suena arcaico o rústico, ya que es en las zonas rurales donde se suelen conservar los arcaísmos.
Mi abuela decía *antier*, pero mi madre ya dice *anteayer*.

En otros países americanos creo que *antier* está más vivo.
Ya nos lo dirán nuestros amigos de allá.


----------



## MajestyDarkness

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> En otros países americanos creo que *antier* está más vivo.
> Ya nos lo dirán nuestros amigos de allá.


 
Pues en efecto, al menos en México es bastante común el uso de _antier_ entre personas de todas las clases, aunque creo que cada vez son más las persona que emplean _anteayer, _así que tal vez dentro de algunos años también quede en desuso por estos lares.

Saludos!


----------



## lamartus

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> El uso habitual actual en España es *anteayer*.



Supongo que dependerá de las zonas pero yo escucho mucho _antier _tanto a españoles como a americanos, aunque entiendo que en según que zonas pueda sonar arcaico.

Un saludo


----------



## forgues

Luna___Negra said:


> *¡Hola!*
> *Quisiera consultar una duda con ustedes que hace mucho tiempo rueda sobre mi cabeza.*
> *He escuchado que se dice "antier" cuando se refiere a un día antes de ayer, pero a mi me parece más apropiado "anteayer" por que en la misma palabra lo explica todo.*
> *Entonces, ¿Cuál es la forma correcta?*
> *Muchas gracias de antemano. *


 
En Argentina jamás he escuchado "antier" (en verdad, no conocía esta palabra), sino sólo "anteayer".

Saludos


----------



## Luna___Negra

*Muchas gracias a todos por sus respuestas.*
*Ahora sé que de las dos formas es apropiado, aunque a mi me gusta más la forma de "anteayer".*


----------



## BETOREYES

MajestyDarkness said:


> Pues en efecto, al menos en México es bastante común el uso de _antier_ entre personas de todas las clases, aunque creo que cada vez son más las persona que emplean _anteayer, _así que tal vez dentro de algunos años también quede en desuso por estos lares.
> 
> Saludos!


En Colombia "antier" tampoco tiene nada de malo, y es de lo más común.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

También antier es lo normal en El Salvador.

Besos,

Gévy


----------



## mirx

Gévy said:


> Hola:
> 
> También antier es lo normal en El Salvador.
> 
> Besos,
> 
> Gévy


 
Y también en México, no se de dónde saca esta chica (que es mexicana según su perfil) que es más apropiado "anteayer".

Saludos. Y Luna Negra, bienvenida.


----------



## Jellby

En mi entorno al menos, coloquialmente se dice simplemente "antes de ayer", "anteayer" suena un poco redicho.


----------



## chaquira16

Gévy said:


> Hola:
> 
> También antier es lo normal en El Salvador.
> 
> Besos,
> 
> Gévy


 
Hola, Gèvy ( y  hola a todos)
Como ves la frecuencia de uso en el español de América de este término arcaizante en el territorio peninsular demuestra que allí se conservan términos castellanos que permiten rastrear nuestros orígenes lingüísticos con extraordinaria facilidad, además de permitirnos una sinonimia rica.

"Es lo que tiene" la expansión lingüística, chica,que satisface encontrar en una aldea escondida del Asia francófona, por ejemplo, un relato delicioso en correcto francés.

Un beso
Carmen


----------



## bb008

Nosotros usamos antier, antes de ayer y anteayer, lo he escuchado en todas sus formas, aunque creo que la común es antier.


----------



## Argónida

Jellby said:


> En mi entorno al menos, coloquialmente se dice simplemente "antes de ayer", "anteayer" suena un poco redicho.


 
¡Qué curioso! Aquí lo que suena más redicho es "antes de ayer".

Lo más frecuente hoy en día es quizá "anteayer", pero se sigue diciendo "antier" (es como el ceceo, la gente joven tiende a perderlo, aunque originariamente era la forma de hablar característica). Como curiosidad, también se dice "trasantier", que quiere decir el día antes de antes de ayer, aunque esa expresión ya sí que está casi perdida.


----------



## MajestyDarkness

Argónida said:


> Como curiosidad, también se dice "trasantier", que quiere decir el día antes de antes de ayer, aunque esa expresión ya sí que está casi perdida.


 
En México decimos _anteantier_.


----------



## Betildus

Hola foreros:
¡Qué cosa más rara!. Aquí nunca la había oído........y no nací ayer
y de nuevo la encontré en mi *Larousse*:
*ANTIER* adv. t. Amér. Anteayer. 

Saludos y gracias por aprender tantas palabras nuevas.


----------



## soblue

Hola, soy de Perú, bueno aquí no se usa la palabra "ANTIER" se usa "anteayer" o "antes de ayer". Tambien usamos "Tras antes de ayer" o "Trasanteayer".

Pero por el cable, viendo televisión mexicana me he dado cuenta que "antier" y "trasantier" es una palabra muy comun allá y realmente me suena raro decir "antier" yo pensaba que ellos lo usaban como jerga (replana) pero me acabo de enterar que es una palabra aceptada por la real academia jeje


----------



## belén

A mi me encanta "antier", la aprendí de jovencilla leyendo esos maravillosos libros de escritores americanos que me hicieron descubrir nuestra hermosa lengua común 

Me gusta porque es cortita y muy evidente. 

De todos modos, siendo española la palabra que me sale naturalmente (mal que me pese) es "anteayer"


----------



## Marcelot

Digamos entonces que en América, no se utiliza "antier" de(l) Perú hacia el Sur, porque los colombianos la utilizan...

¿Qué se dirá en Ecuador?
 Digo... para delimitar la frontera de esta palabra.


----------



## jmx

Jellby said:


> En mi entorno al menos, coloquialmente se dice simplemente "antes de ayer", "anteayer" suena un poco redicho.


Pues a mí me pasa lo mismo.


----------



## Udo

Hola,
Las palabras "anteayer" y "antier" no son tan diferentes. Si se pronuncia "anteayer" y se lo habla un poco rapidito y con descuido, y de paso se las traga un poco la e y la a, ya estamos con "antier". Hay que tomar en cuenta que aquí se juntan 3 vocales (la y en realidad es una i). Existe una tendencia de contraer grupos de vocales aunque correctamente no se debe formar diptongo. Supongo que también hay transiciones de los dos palabras.
Yo por mi parte conozco "anteayer" y cuando escuchaba "antier" o algo parecido, lo interpretaba de manera que acabo de explicar. No sabía que también existía como palabra correcta.
Saludos


----------



## Udo

¿Qué digo? "se juntan 3 vocales", contándolo bién (según mí, incluyendo la y) son cuatro. La cosa se vuelve complicada.


----------



## Ivy29

soblue said:


> Hola, soy de Perú, bueno aquí no se usa la palabra "ANTIER" se usa "anteayer" o "antes de ayer". Tambien usamos "Tras antes de ayer" o "Trasanteayer".
> 
> Pero por el cable, viendo televisión mexicana me he dado cuenta que "antier" y "trasantier" es una palabra muy comun allá y realmente me suena raro decir "antier" yo pensaba que ellos lo usaban como jerga (replana) pero me acabo de enterar que es una palabra aceptada por la real academia jeje


 
Aquí en Colombia se oye mucho antier y trasantier.

Ivy29


----------



## almohada

Hola:

En Ecuador decimos anteayer. Solamente en cuentos populares de ciertos lugares del país (Costa) se menciona la palabra antier. El DPD no establece como incorrecta la palabra antier.


----------



## pejeman

Está sabroso el tema. Acabo de descubrir que el DRAE da ayer como adverbio, pero lo acepta como nombre, no así en el caso de antier. ¿Alguien sabe por qué? Pues si ayer como sustantivo es "tiempo pasado", "antier" sería un tiempo aún más pasado, ¿verdad?.

Acá en México a veces escucho "antes de antier", para referirse a hace tres días, pero también es muy común simplificar a "hace tres días " o "hace tantos días." Y viendo para adelante, aunque el tiempo es circular, dicen, he escuchado, "post pasado mañana".

Saludos.


----------



## suso26

Antier es lo usado en Mexico.
Aunque aun hay gente que dice anteayer. Aqui sería lo contrario: Anteayer me suena arcaico. 
Un día antes de ayer en México es Anteantier.


----------



## susantash

En Uruguay siempre decimos "anteayer" o "antes de ayer". Aunque mi madre a veces dice "antiyer" pronunciado como "antisher". No sé si será invento de ella pero no lo he escuchado de ninguna otra persona.


----------



## Aleko

Bueno, si pudiéramos sacar un cierto patrón, por lo menos en el Cono Sur parecería ser que no decimos "antier". Yo en Uruguay sólo he escuchado *anteayer* y *antes de ayer*. **** Regla 2. Martine (mod...)



Udo said:


> ¿Qué digo? "se juntan 3 vocales", contándolo bién (según mí, incluyendo la y) son cuatro.


La *Y* actúa como semiconsonante, por tanto, en *anteayer* son dos vocales+semiconsonante+vocal las que se juntan. En el Río de la Plata esta diferencia es más evidente aún porque la *Y* en esa posición se pronuncia con un sonido consonántico que, dependiendo del hablante, resulta ser similar a *SH* en inglés o la a *J* del francés y hasta puede ser un sonido intermedio entre *SH* y* J*.


----------



## suso26

suso26 said:


> Antier es lo usado en Mexico.
> Aunque aun hay gente que dice anteayer. Aqui sería lo contrario: Anteayer me suena arcaico.
> Un día antes de antier en México es Anteantier.



correccion


----------



## falbala84

Pues es curioso pero por aquí se usa "antier" o "antes de ayer", "anteayer" no se usa nunca, y para "hace dos días" se usa "tres antier" y "hace dos días", que es más común.


----------



## trejosluna

me parece entonces que en la mayoria de los paises de america latina (por lo que he leido) utilizamos mas el "antier" que el "anteayer".

En DRAE aparece que "antier" es el termino coloquial para Anteayer. interesante.. .


----------



## falbala84

Y, como parece habitual, en Andalucía (al menos en Sevilla) coincidimos con América latina. Ya lo decía el creador del diccionario argentino-español: 

[A los sevillanos] ¿Han pensado en independizarse de España y unírsenos?


----------



## JABON

Gévy said:


> Hola:
> 
> También antier es lo normal en El Salvador.
> 
> Besos,
> 
> Gévy



¡Hola!

Tienes razón al afirmar que aquí se utiliza *antier, *pero al escribir se usa anteayer.
Trasantier o trasanteayer nunca lo he escuchado.

Saludos


----------



## Cronista

En República Domincana usamos "antier" y "anteayer", así como "trasanteayer".


----------



## Sí se puede

Dudo que pueda aclarar el asunto, pero cuando estudiaba en la U aquí en los EEUU, estudiaba el español "estándar" y solamente he oído _"anteayer"_.  Ahora voy a usar ambas palabras. =)


----------



## edcalder

JABON said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> Tienes razón al afirmar que aquí se utiliza *antier, *pero al escribir se usa anteayer.
> Trasantier o trasanteayer nunca lo he escuchado.
> 
> Saludos



Hasta donde sé, en toda Centro América se usa "Antier" o "Anteayer". He escuchado Guatemaltecos y Ticos utilizarla y en El Salvador es de uso común como ya lo han mencionado. Parece que cuanto más al sur se va en latinoamérica, la palabra "Antier" pierde su uso y significado.


----------



## Calambur

*antier*, ¿por qué no?

García Márquez lo usa.
Fatigado por el insomnio, J.A.B. pasa una noche conversando con el fantasma de Prudencio Aguilar, y a la mañana siguiente le pregunta a su hijo qué día es. Aureliano le dice que es martes. 


> _" ’Eso mismo pensaba yo’, dijo José Arcadio Buendía. ’Pero de pronto me he dado cuenta de que sigue siendo lunes, como ayer. Mira el cielo, mira las paredes, mira las begonias. También hoy es lunes.’ " _
> [El miércoles le dice] " ’Mira el aire, oye el zumbido del sol, igual que ayer y *antier*. También hoy es lunes.’ "​


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

edcalder said:


> Hasta donde sé, en toda Centro América se usa "Antier" o "Anteayer". He escuchado Guatemaltecos y Ticos utilizarla y en El Salvador es de uso común como ya lo han mencionado. Parece que cuanto más al sur se va en latinoamérica, la palabra "Antier" pierde su uso y significado.



He notado que yo uso "antier" cuando estoy en confianza, pero en una situación más "formal" diría "anteayer".


----------



## Aviador

edcalder said:


> [...] Parece que cuanto más al sur se va en latinoamérica, la palabra "Antier" pierde su uso y significado.


Así parece. En Chile sólo se usa _*anteayer*_, _antier_ es desconocido aquí.
Aprendí a través de este foro que, además de pronunciarse así, también se escribe _antier_ en muchos lugares de Hispanoamérica. Hasta entonces pensaba que lo que oía era sólo una pronunciación coloquial, que no errónea al estilo de _cincuentiocho_.

Saludos.


----------



## Serafín33

Calambur said:


> *antier*, ¿por qué no?
> 
> García Márquez lo usa.
> Fatigado por el insomnio, J.A.B. pasa una noche conversando con el fantasma de Prudencio Aguilar, y a la mañana  siguiente le pregunta a su hijo qué día es. Aureliano le dice que es  martes.


Sin embargo, ha usado la palabra en el diálogo, no en la  narración. A García Márquez le encanta usar coloquialismos en sus obras,  sobre todo en los diálogos, lo que sugiere que su uso en este caso es  para darle mayor sentimiento de rusticidad o para representar una imagen  más fiel del pueblo en cuestión.


JABON said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> Tienes razón al afirmar que aquí se utiliza *antier, *pero al escribir se usa anteayer.
> Trasantier o trasanteayer nunca lo he escuchado.
> 
> Saludos





edcalder said:


> Hasta donde sé, en toda Centro América se usa  "Antier" o "Anteayer". He escuchado Guatemaltecos y Ticos utilizarla y  en El Salvador es de uso común como ya lo han mencionado. Parece que  cuanto más al sur se va en latinoamérica, la palabra "Antier" pierde su  uso y significado.


Sí, se usa bastante en El Salvador al hablar, pero tiene un matiz de coloquial que también se debe notar. Estoy de acuerdo con JABON en que «anteayer» es más común en el medio escrito y el discurso formal, independientemente del uso de tanto «antier» como «anteayer» en el habla coloquial. Nótese que el DRAE acoge la palabra como coloquialismo. (No sé si en otros países «antier» goza de mayor prestigio. Quizá sí, pero no parece ser el caso en El Salvador.)


----------



## Calambur

Neqitan said:


> Sin embargo, ha usado la palabra en el diálogo, no en la narración. A García Márquez le encanta usar coloquialismos en sus obras, sobre todo en los diálogos, lo que sugiere que su uso en este caso es para darle mayor sentimiento de rusticidad o para representar una imagen más fiel del pueblo en cuestión.


Estoy de acuerdo. Pero está registrando el uso (en alguna zona de Colombia).
Sólo quise decir que las dos palabras son válidas.


----------



## jorgema

Anteayer y antier se conocen y se usan en el Perú. Pero *anteayer* tiene más prestigio. También se usa "antes de ayer", así en tres palabras.
Transantier/transanteayer nunca lo había escuchado y menos visto. Para el día previo a anteayer se dice "antes de anteayer" o "antes de antes de ayer", que ya es demasiado largo.


----------



## Realice

trejosluna said:


> En DRAE aparece que "antier" es el termino coloquial para Anteayer. interesante.. .


Es curioso que en el avance de la 23ª edición del DRAE han enmendado este artículo precisamente para quitarle a _'antier'_ el calificativo de 'coloquial'.


----------



## torrebruno

Parece que este hilo se ha reactivado.
Aprovecharé para aportar un uso de _antier_ que se da por Andalucía.

Contexto:
"Paco, serás tú el que lleves este saco de cemento a las espaldas?"
Y Paco responde: "Antier" (realmente suena _antié_)

Y ya no tiene que decir más para que todo el mundo sepa que ni se le pasa por la imaginación cargar con el saco.

La relación que pueda tener con un adverbio de tiempo sólo puedo explicármela bajo un concepto irónico: "No, no lo voy a cargar porque ya lo hice antes de ayer"

Saluditos


----------



## campem

'Antier' es una abreviación y una palabra preciosa, la cultura no tiene nada que ver aquí, es una evolución de la frase 'antes de ayer' y 'anteayer'. Cuando el DPD dice que en España no pertenece a la norma culta me supongo que se refiere a la España de arriba.


----------



## Aviador

campem said:


> 'Antier' es una abreviación y una palabra preciosa, la cultura no tiene nada que ver aquí, es una evolución de la frase 'antes de ayer' y 'anteayer'. Cuando el DPD dice que en España no pertenece a la norma culta me supongo que se refiere a la España de arriba.


O a la América de abajo, porque me parece que en este extremo del continente _antier_ también sería considerado inculto.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Son válidas ambas y ambas también de distintas proveniencias: *anteayer* es un compuesto plenamente español de *ante* y *ayer*, pero *antier* deriva del latín vulgar _*ante hieri*_. Es por cierto uno de los más bellos arcaísmos existentes aún en la lengua.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Yo lo de antier no lo había oído en mi vida. Anteayer o antes de ayer.


----------



## _SantiWR_

Pues yo lo que no he oído en mi vida es anteayer: es antier (ya casi nadie lo dice) or antes de ayer, que es lo más habitual.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Hola:
Esta mañana, cuando llevé el coche a revisión en Rota (Cádiz-Andalucia), hablando con un señor de unos 60 años me dijo: Antier...

Saludos


----------



## Pacus

edcalder said:


> Hasta donde sé, en toda Centro América se usa "Antier" o "Anteayer". He escuchado Guatemaltecos y Ticos utilizarla y en El Salvador es de uso común como ya lo han mencionado. Parece que cuanto más al sur se va en latinoamérica, la palabra "Antier" pierde su uso y significado.



Tal parece que lo que dices es cierto, edcalder, pues también en Paraguay sólo decimos "anteayer" y, con menos frecuencia, "antes de ayer". No hemos escuchado a nadie decir "antier" más que en novelas mexicanas.


----------



## WizardDani

Jellby said:


> En mi entorno al menos, coloquialmente se dice simplemente "antes de ayer", "anteayer" suena un poco redicho.




¡Gracias! Empezaba a sentirme solo... Siempre he dicho, única y exclusivamente, *antes de ayer*. Cuando vivía en Venezuela creo recordar que era común usar *antier*. De cualquier forma, creo que cualquier hispanohablante entendería cualquiera de las tres formas.


----------



## Serafín33

XiaoRoel said:


> Son válidas ambas y ambas también de distintas proveniencias: *anteayer* es un compuesto plenamente español de *ante* y *ayer*, pero *antier* deriva del latín vulgar _*ante hieri*_. Es por cierto uno de los más bellos arcaísmos existentes aún en la lengua.


Un arcaísmo desde un punto de vista peninsular, por supuesto.  El uso del "vosotros" es un bello arcaísmo también.


----------



## Csalrais

En Canarias lo tradicional era *antier*, no sé si por influencia venezolana. Mi madre y mis tíos/as lo siguen usando y a veces las otras formas pero yo uso preferentemente *anteayer *y menos a menudo *antes de ayer*.


----------



## mexdf

Qué bueno que todas se entienden.

Que bueno que todas son correctas y aceptadas.

Y que mejor que en México usamos la más corta y eufónica.


----------



## Aviador

mexdf said:


> […] Y que mejor que en México usamos la más corta y eufónica.


Eso de la eufonía es muy relativo, sin duda. Por ejemplo en Chile suena mucho mejor _anteayer_ que es la única forma que aquí se usa. Como dije en mi intervenciones anteriores en este hilo, _antier_ suena aquí como suenan, por ejemplo, _cincuentiocho_, _ochentiuno_, etc; es decir, erróneos, que no incultos.


----------



## mexdf

Me atreví a decir eufónica, porque al seguir el hilo de la discusión me he dado cuenta que en algunos lugares de España  les suena mejor, aunque ya no sea de su uso.  Pero ahora me doy cuenta que es algo subjetivo.
Habría que ver con cual se queda un extranjero.

Saludos


----------



## cipotarebelde

Serafín33 said:


> Sí, se usa bastante en El Salvador al hablar, pero tiene un matiz de coloquial que también se debe notar. Estoy de acuerdo con JABON en que «anteayer» es más común en el medio escrito y el discurso formal, independientemente del uso de tanto «antier» como «anteayer» en el habla coloquial. Nótese que el DRAE acoge la palabra como coloquialismo. (No sé si en otros países «antier» goza de mayor prestigio. Quizá sí, pero no parece ser el caso en El Salvador.)



Hoy vine a recordarme de esta discusión después de haber leído en la prensa lo siguiente: "... Fallece antier a las 9:30 de la noche, lo entregan este día y le ponen "sospecha de covid", cuando él ya había ingresado con la prueba covid. No entiendo cuál es la razón por la cual podríamos nosotros estar ocultando la realidad que está pasando acá en nuestro país. ¿Será que el fondo es que no hay fallecimientos de covid?".*Julio Fabián, diputado de Arena."  *


----------



## Rocko!

JABON said:


> Tienes razón al afirmar que aquí se utiliza *antier, *pero al escribir se usa anteayer.



Pues qué curioso: sin saber nada sobre este tema en el pasado, siempre tuve el fuerte impulso de reemplazar la palabra “antier” con un “anteayer”, siendo que aquí solo se dice antier. Ignorancia mía. En algún momento de mi juventud pensé que eran la misma palabra.


----------

